# Texas honey flows



## GalvestonCo (Nov 3, 2002)

Does anyone know if there is a honey flow in the Houston area in the fall?


----------



## txbeeguy (Jan 9, 2003)

Wow, I think you're going to have to ask a little more "locally". And I'm not sure I've ever seen anyone from your part of the state on this forum. Here in "north" Texas, most years we do get a Fall nectar flow from golden rod and asters; kinda depends on the amount of rain we get. Last year was the first time I've seen in ten years that we DIDN'T get much of a Fall honey flow (and as a result, we had some early Spring starvation problems that followed). We frequently get some smaller honey flows in the January/February time frame from poison sumac (oak/ivy). But I'm not sure this info is going to help you - I'd check with one of the local bee clubs for a "real" answer to your question.


----------



## outofabluesky (Feb 20, 2010)

I've put in a good amount of research on Central Texas Honeyflows.

Here's my link to the calendar...

http://learningbeekeeping.com/beekeeping-articles/honeyflow-calender-for-central-texas/

If any beeks from Austin area have more info. Let me hear it, so I can update.


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's a link to beekeeping clubs in Texas: 

http://www.texasbeekeepers.org/clubs/

There's one in Houston.

Walt


----------



## Growing Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

Up here it got so hot and dry so quick everything dried up real quick. I'm hoping for the golden rod to help. The girls are finding something which they seem to only work in the mornings.Could be the mimosa or vitex, who knows what's out there in the woods. You'd think my wife's 300 rose bushes or the thousand other flowers in the yard would interest them but they could care less. Fickle thangs.:waiting:


----------



## S.Brooks (Jun 18, 2010)

outofabluesky said:


> I've put in a good amount of research on Central Texas Honeyflows.
> 
> Here's my link to the calendar...
> 
> ...


Central texas mesquite flow.... June - July (screw bean and velvet)
I have several hives in Austin directly but my main beeyard is out near Dahl. Here in town, bees work what ever the neighbors plant more or less... starting to see these nuevo-hippies planting native plants so some honey production will start following rural flows.


----------



## outofabluesky (Feb 20, 2010)

S.Brooks said:


> Central texas mesquite flow.... June - July (screw bean and velvet)


Not sure I follow the dates on screw bean and velvet. June and july?


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is te one from the Houstn site.

http://www.houstonbeekeepers.org/hbayear.htm


----------

